# Puppy Head Growth



## JK4EVA (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey guys,


Does any one have an idea, of puppy head growth. For instance when the puppy is six months old, lets say its 60 percent of its adult size. 

For example they say, when the puppy is 6 months old, he is 65 percent of his adult height. 

So i am wanting to know if anyone knows anything about the head, for instance, when the puppy is 7 months old his head is approximately "what percentage" of his adult size?


thanks :doggy:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's not going to be something anyone can answer as every dog and every breed grows at different rates. If it's a bull breed you can expect that it'll grow up for about year and a half-ish then fill in until around 3.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

With Bully breeds it is my experience that their head "pops" between 2-3 years old. How much is anyone's guess with a mutt. With a full blooded dog, check it's lineage to get an approximation.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

jttar said:


> With Bully breeds it is my experience that their head "pops" between 2-3 years old. How much is anyone's guess with a mutt. With a full blooded dog, check it's lineage to get an approximation.
> 
> Joe


Oh my. If that's the case with Kaos, I don't think he will be able to hold his head up! He's already got a huge block head at a year :rofl:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ciaramama said:


> Oh my. If that's the case with Kaos, I don't think he will be able to hold his head up! He's already got a huge block head at a year :rofl:


LOL! Oh it will get bigger Jess. That's why they are such big head rester's. Did you ever notice how they rest their head on your leg, the couch, the window sill, the coffee table ........


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

LOL! And to imagine we called him egg when we first got him because he was the runt with a little egg head!


----------

